# Horse too old to learn to drive?



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

No reason why not. We drove my friends two Paso Finos and she competed with them in several driving classes as well as riding and using for trails.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, yeah, no reason why not as far as her age. 

I wonder, don't know about these gaited breeds, but why would driving mess up her gait anyway? Guessing its to do with balance & being more on forehand when pulling? 

As for 'frustrated' learning new stuff, yeah go slow, as far as breaking it into 'baby steps' so things are clear & she is getting reinforced well enough along the way - rewarding her for Right with something she desires(scratchie, food, rub...) as well as removal of pressure also helps.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If it is done correctly and with them being gaited in mind it shouldn't mess them up at all.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't really see the point personally but if you feel there is one then I would ask if it's too much for her physically? Is it too much for her mentally? Is the stress of the lifestyle change/training going to have a negative impact on her? If not, then go for it. I'm guessing you think she is a good driving candidate to even pose this question.

Is she in regular work even if light? I'd be more inclined to go for it if so, if she's ridden twice a year and seems happy that way then I would be inclined not too.

There's also nothing that says you must trot when driving, regardless of being gaited (thinking more age) if you don't want to make her trot all the time a nice leisurely walk is fine too.

I have several horses in their 20s and wouldn't hesitate to do something like that with any of them (except for maybe the one with Cushings but that's different).


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

If she's sound enough for light, regular work, why not? It might give her something to keep her mentally stimulated. 

Beware that not all horses take to driving, and that's OK.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I broke my old gelding to drive at the age of 18. He did just fine. Lots of gaited horses pull carts, so if you have the skills to SAFELY teach a horse to drive, do it!


----------



## m.of.bmbaf (Apr 8, 2018)

Well, you have to be aware if she is an older horse it might ruin her gait or balance. But if she is healthy and has good balance she can do it, but don't get her to drive something really hard. A little cart will be fine and you can get her a company so she drives with another horse.

I hope I helped.


----------



## m.of.bmbaf (Apr 8, 2018)

My horse is 18 years old right now, he is a stallion.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Actually a ruined gait would not be due to age but improper training.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

If driving ruins a horse's gait, it wasn't much to begin with, honestly.... many trainers use driving to improve the gait. It shouldn't ruin it if the horse is gaiting properly.


----------

